# Why? Why? Why?



## Halo (Apr 11, 2008)

*Why?, Why?, Why? *

Why do we press harder on a remote control when we know the batteries are getting dead? 

Why do banks charge a fee on "insufficient funds" when they know there is not enough money? 

Why does someone believe you when you say there are four billion stars, but check when you say the paint is wet? 

Why doesn't glue stick to the bottle? 

Why do they use sterilized needles for death by lethal injection? 

Why doesn't Tarzan have a beard? 

Why does Superman stop bullets with his chest, but ducks when you throw a revolver at him? 

Why do Kamikaze pilots wear helmets? 

Whose idea was it to put an "S" in the word "Lisp"? 

If people evolved from apes, why are there still apes? 

Why is it that no matter what color bubble bath you use the bubbles are always white? 

Is there ever a day that mattresses are not on sale? 

Why do people constantly return to the refrigerator with hopes that something new to eat will have materialized? 

Why do people keep running over a string a dozen times with their vacuum cleaner, then reach down, pick it up, examine it, then put it down to give the vacuum one more chance? 

Why is it that no plastic bag will open from the end on your first try? 

How do those dead bugs get into those enclosed light fixtures? 

Why is it that whenever you attempt to catch something that's falling off the table you always manage to knock something else over? 

In winter why do we try to keep the house as warm as it was in summer when we complained about the heat? 

Why? Why? Why?


----------



## Lana (Apr 11, 2008)

I think I need a drink


----------



## Misha (Apr 11, 2008)

So so true....
Why are there locks on the doors of 24hour convenience stores?


----------



## Aurora (Apr 13, 2008)

Why does your gynaecologist leave the room when you get undressed?

If a person owns a piece of land do they own it all the way down to the core of the earth?

Why cant women put on mascara with their mouth closed?

Is it possible to brush your teeth without wiggling your arse?

Why is it calles alcoholoics anonymous when the first thing you do is stand up and say `my name is Bob,and I am an alcoholic?`

Why are they called stairs inside but steps outside?

Why is there a light in the fridge but not in the freezer?

Why does mineral water that has trickled through mountains for centuries have a use by date?

Why do toasters always have a setting that burns the toast to a horrible crisp no-one would eat?

Is French kissing in france called just kissing?

Who was the first person to look at a cow and say `I think I`ll just squeeze these dangly things here and drink whatever comes out?`

Why do people point to their wrist when asking for the time but dont point to their crotch when they ask where the bathroom is?

What do you call male ballerinas?

Why is the person that handles your money called a broker?

If quizzes are quizzical,what are tests?

If corn oil is made from corn,and vegetable oil is made from vegetables, then what is baby oil made from?

Did you ever notice that when you blow in a dogs face,he gets mad at you but when you take him on a car ride,he sticks his head out of the window?!


----------

